

Americans Hate Their Jobs, Even With Office Perks - wj
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100835261

======
beat
One thing mainstream jobs have in common with cool startup work... the
schleps. _Any_ interesting work involves schleps, for sufficiently loose
values of "any". And the schlep is no fun. That's what makes it a schlep.

Now think about all the jobs that are all schlep, all the time, with no
intellectual or moral reward (and usually little fiscal reward). Of course the
people doing that are going to think it sucks - it does suck!

------
tannerc
Part of this is, I believe, attributed to shiny ball syndrome. We see and hear
about these companies being acquired for 1,000,000,000 and think: "Why aren't
I doing that?"

Another part is actually wanting to do work that's meaningful. How many
companies are doing meaningful work? And of those companies, how many roles
within the machine are worthwhile?

~~~
VladRussian2
Scott Adams old take on it:

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870435350457559...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704353504575596372042140924.html)

" Imagine a parallel universe where employees enjoy going to work. They feel
empowered and fulfilled—so much so that they don't care about the size of
their paychecks and never want to leave their jobs. That's exactly the sort of
nightmare scenario that would destroy the economy. The last thing this world
needs is a bunch of dopey-happy workers who can't stop humming and grinning.
Our system requires a continuous supply of highly capable people who are so
disgruntled with their jobs that they are willing to chew off their own arms
to escape their bosses. "

